# Husband and girls weekend



## comproblems (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm having problems getting my husband to buy into the idea of me going on a "girls weekend" with two of my college friends. All very innocent. We will be spending the weekend at my friend's parents house on a lake in MI...mostly eating lots of food and drinking some wine while catching up.

We have three kids - 6, 3, and 21 months. My husband thinks that taking a separate "vacation" is just a step or two away from divorce. My friends all live far away from me. His all live within 20 min and they see each other regularly. This is very frustrating for me (and him).

Any suggestions?


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

he is over reacting. does he go away on a business trip at all? does he ever go out alone?

A weekend away witht he girls is perfectly fine. I wish my wife would do it, she doesn't though.

I go away with my guy friends every so often, no big deal.

apparently he has trust issues, why?


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

i have had loads of weekends away .. its good to spend time apart tell him your going and then choose some a time where you both can go away with out the kids for a romantic time alone


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm going to guess he doesn't want to have to take care of all the kids for the weekend...

I don't think it's a bad idea to go catch up with your friends...as long as there are limits and know what they are...

It's not really a separate vacation if he's not going on a vacation at the same time...so his argument is very lame there. And it's far from a step away from divorce, that's overreacting in a big time way. And more of a manipulative tactic than anything else...

Tell him to grow up a little but in a nice way...and if he's worried about taking care of the kids...see if one of them can go stay with grandma for a couple of nights...rotate them if need be.

Preacher


----------



## Terran007 (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah, definitely over reacting. My wife is going on a trip at the end of the month to the ocean 3 hours away with her sisters. It's a good thing, because my wife probably needs to come out of her comfort zone a little more. She has a lot of insecurities, and plus she will miss me too much. I will miss her too, but she needs time for herself too.

I think that people here have brought up good points. You should discuss this seriously with him and try to make him understand that there's nothing that has changed in the relationship, and figure out exactly why he thinks the way he does - assure him otherwise.


----------



## comproblems (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks for the posts everyone. I really want to go on the girls weekend and hope I can find a way to approach my husband with good results!


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

comproblems said:


> We have three kids - 6, 3, and 21 months......Any suggestions?


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I am presently keeping my three grandkids for three days for my dd - I KNOW why he doesn't want you to GO!

He does not want to be alone with the KIDS!!! :rofl::rofl: Clear as day. 

Tell him to invite a buddy or two over to "support" him getting through the weekend without mama. Stock them up on beer and munchies...a few guy flicks...and don't worry about the kids staying on "schedule" or anything complex like that, tell him: "I only care that when I come back the kids are still breathing...":rofl::rofl:

Has he kept all three for a weekend before?

Sorry, it has been a long day with the three gkiddos.


----------

